# RIP Hop



## bcan (May 9, 2014)

My frog Hop died he was a great frog. I had him since I was 3 he was a really nice bullfrog who even put up with little kids holding him and and trying to play with him even though I knew he hated it. My damn cat got him always hated the cat gave me my scar above my eye. I will remember him for ever because he was such a great frog.


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

bcan said:


> My frog Hop died he was a great frog. I had him since I was 3 he was a really nice bullfrog who even put up with little kids holding him and and trying to play with him even though I knew he hated it. My damn cat got him always hated the cat gave me my scar above my eye. I will remember him for ever because he was such a great frog.


RIP Hop I am sorry for your loss.


----------

